# Sample Peptide Cycles



## number5 (Aug 27, 2014)

This I'd a cut and paste I found that liked.  I've seen a lot of questions on this so I posted.

Sample Peptide Cycles

Beginners
HGH Frag 176-191 at 250-500mcg per day.

Advanced
HGH Frag 176-191 at 250-500mcg per day + CJC-1295 DAC at 600mcg per week or;
HGH Frag 176-191 at 250-500mcg per day + Modified GRF 1-29(cjc1295) at 100-300mcg per day (split into dosages of 100mcg)

Example Injection Routines

Example 1 – Night Time Injection (recommended)
Ensure you do not eat or drink anything containing calories within three (3) hours of going to bed (with the exception of water, diet sodas, coffee/tea with artificial sweeteners).Take your HGH Frag 176-191 injection just before getting into bed and your body will therefore be burning stored fat for the duration of your sleep.If possible, do some cardio first thing in the morning and wait as long as possible before having breakfast to allow the fat burning to continue throughout the morning/day.

Example 2 – Morning Injection
Wake up and inject your HGH Frag 176-191 (250mcg to 500mcg is a good dosage depending on your budget).Wait as long as possible before having your first meal (the longer you wait the more fat you will burn).When you do eat, try to make the meal high protein, low fat and low carbohydrate (example meat and salad/vegetables).If possible, try to do some cardio in the hours after your injection to increase the fat burning effect.

Note:*If you are a person concerned about loss of muscle mass, you can consume a small amount of protein every 2-3 hours (amino acid tablets such as EAA and BCAA are good for this purpose and can be purchased from any health food shop or ordered online). However there is little reason to be concerned about muscle loss because when fat is available for energy, such as following HGH Frag 176-191 injections, protein and therefore muscle mass are spared.

Adding CJC-1295 DAC
You can add CJC-1295 DAC at 600mcg once per week (or 100mcg each day along with your HGH Frag 176-191 injections – they can be mixed in the same syringe without any issues). You should take a break from CJC-1295 DAC every few months to give your pituitary gland a rest at which time you can continue to use HGH Frag 176-191 on its own, or you can substitute the CJC-1295 DAC with the short acting Modified GRF 1-29(cjc1295) at 100-300mcg per day (split into injections of 100mcg)

Muscle Building
Growth Hormone (GH) exhibits its muscle building effects mainly after its conversion to IGF-1 (Insulin-Like-Growth Factor). This makes IGF-1 an ideal choice of peptides for muscle building, especially since the IGF-1 LR3 version has an extended half-life which allows it to remain active in the muscles for many hours to complete its muscle building stimulatory effects. Likewise, if injected after a workout, the IGF-1 variant Mechano Growth Factor (also known as MGF or IGF-1e) is known to multiply muscle cells and contribute to muscle development. Furthermore, since IGF-1 is a by-product of GH, any peptide which increases levels of GH in the body such as a GHRP product or CJC-1295 product will obviously lead to increased lean muscle mass.

Diet Considerations
For Growth Hormone (GH) to perform its anabolic (muscle building) affects it requires the presence of the body’s most anabolic hormone: insulin. This is in contrast to GH related fat loss which requires insulin to be absent. However, since GHRP and fast-acting GHRH (Growth Hormone Releasing Hormone) products (i.e. Modified GRF 1-29) still need time to stimulate the body to release GH from the pituitary gland, the insulin spike must come after the injection and not before, otherwise the GH release will be blunted.

The only exception to this is of course CJC-1295 DAC since it’s long-half life and continual release of GH means it is not affected by food timing.

To get the most out of your peptide usage for muscle building, the following guidelines should be followed:

If injecting just a GHRP or GHRH product on their own, avoid eating/drinking anything high in fat for 3 hours before your injection and anything high in carbohydrates for 2 hours before (i.e. always do your injection on an empty stomach), otherwise the amount of GH release they cause may be significantly blunted leading to poor results.

If injecting both a GHRP and GHRH together (e.g. 100mcg of both GHRP-6 and Modified GRF 1-29) studies have proven that their ability to release GH returns to full-strength as little as 1 hour (60 minutes) post-meal. This gives users greater flexibility with their meal timings, especially since consuming sufficient calories is so critical to building muscle.

Whether injecting GH peptides alone or along with others, always wait at least 20 minutes after your injection before consuming anything. Once at least 20 minutes has passed, consume a food/beverage high in protein and/or carbohydrates to stimulate an insulin spike (if you inject in the morning and around your workout, this meal/shake should be high protein and high carbohydrates, if you inject at night this consumption should be protein only as protein is sufficient enough to spike insulin, but without the negative impact on fat gain which carbohydrates can contribute to).*

Sample Peptide Cycles

Beginners
CJC-1295 DAC at 600mcg a week( split into 200 mcg x 3 injections, so every second day)
GHRP Product (GHRP-6, GHRP-2 or Ipamorelin) at 100mcg once per day

Intermediate
GHRP Product(GHRP-6, GHRP-2 or Ipamorelin) at 200mcg + Mod. GRF 1-29(cjc1295) at 100mcg (2 times per day) or;
GHRP Product at 200mcg + CJC-1295 DAC at 100mcg per day (2 times per day).

Advanced
GHRP Product at 200mcg + CJC-1295 DAC at 100mcg (2 times per day) + IGF-1 at 50mcg after workouts or;
GHRP Product at 200mcg + Mod. GRF 1-29(cjc1295) at 100mcg (2 times per day) + PEG-MGF at 200mcg after workouts.

Example Injection Routines

Beginners
CJC-1295 DAC600mg taken 3 times per week, at night(due to the natural release of Gabba in the system, so it will make you tired).GHRP + GHRH*(once per day)Inject your dosage (ensuring you have not consumed any food/beverages for at least 1 hour before, an optimal time would be first thing in the morning).Ingest a protein only or protein and carbohydrate meal afterward to create an insulin spike.Do weight training in the hours afterwards.

Intermediate
GHRP + GHRH*(twice per day)Inject your GHRP + GHRH peptides together in the same syringe (ensuring you have not consumed any food/beverages for at least 1 hour before, an optimal time would be first thing in the morning).Ingest a protein only or protein and carbohydrate meal afterward to create an insulin spike.Do weight training in the hours afterwards.at least 1 hour after your dinner (or last meal of the day), take your second GHRP + GHRH injection.If you are trying to control your body fat then have a protein only meal 20-30 minutes afterwards, otherwise a protein/carbohydrate meal will create a better insulin spike.

Advanced
GHRP + GHRH + IGF-1Follow the same routine as shown above for “intermediate” persons. However, as soon as possible after your weight training you should also inject 200mcg of PEG-MGF (IGF-1e) and/or 50mcg of IGF-1 LR3 preferably into a muscle (although due to the long half-life of both products, sub-q injections are also acceptable). If injecting intramuscularly, you should make sure that the muscle you are injecting into is not covered by a thick layer of fat. Usually due to the length of insulin syringe needles, injections are therefore limited to the biceps for most persons.While GHRP + GHRH can be injected each day with great benefit, even if you don’t do weight training on that day. On the other hand, IGF-1 LR3 and MGF injections should be reserved for post-workout only.

Anti-Aging
For the Anti-Aging crowd, we recommend choosing only 1 peptide, rather than a combination. The reason for this is that as you get older your GH levels decline rapidly and therefore you will benefit from any kind of GH increase meaning there is no need to overdo things with multiple peptides. If you wish to use more than one peptide, we recommend cycling a GHRP product (GHRP-6, GHRP-2 or Ipamorelin) every 3-6 months with CJC-1295 DAC for two reasons.The first reason is that CJC-1295 DAC is a GHRH (growth hormone releasing hormone) acting directly at the pituitary, while GHRP products indirectly stimulate GH by causing the release of Ghrelin. Rotating the products would therefore ensure one method of GH stimulation does not get “worn out” from repeated exposure to the peptides. The second reason is that even though CJC-1295 DAC has been proven safe in much higher dosages than we recommend, since it causes a continual GH release (GH bleed) no one can be certain how continual use would affect the pituitary in the long-term, so it’s a case of being “better safe than sorry” and never using it for longer than 6 months at a time without a break.

Check from here the diet considerations

     For CJC-1295 DAC there are no particular diet restrictions that need to be followed due to its long half-life. 
     For GHRP products the following should be observed as insulin and fatty acids can blunt the release of GH in the body and therefore make your injections less effective:
    Avoid eating/drinking anything high in fat for 3 hours before your injection and anything high in carbohydrates for 1-2 hours (always do your injection on an empty stomach).
    Wait at least 20 minutes after your injection before eating/drinking anything with calories.

Injection Amounts
CJC-1295 DAC taken at 600mcg *once per week or;

Example Injection Routines
CJC-1295 DAC600mcg taken once per week, at any time of day.GHRP-2, GHRP-6 or Ipamorelin

Example 1 – Night Time Injection*(recommended to reduce possible tiredness during day).Ensure you have an empty stomach (i.e. 2-3 hours since your last meal).Inject your GHRP peptide and go straight to bed.

Example 2 – Morning injectionTake your injection of the GHRP product first thing in the morning at 100mcg.Wait at least 20 minutes before having breakfast or any beverages (including coffee/tea).


----------

